
Inventor claims crop yield increases in excess of 200% with new crop agent - chillax
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tv2.no%2Fnyheter%2F7996033%2F&edit-text=
======
gus_massa
Look like nonsense. From the article:

> _Johnsen 's measurements show that the incidence of protons in the air
> increased with contamination beyond the 80s and 90s. When the air is
> positively charged "steal" the electrons from the sun's rays - and this is
> electrons that plants need to grow._

Is something about this invention published in a reputable source, preferably
a peer review journal. (I've seen a lot of miracle water and miracle cures in
mainstream newspaper, so they are very low n my reputable ranking.)

